# Too much playtime for an 11-month-old?



## lupine (Feb 11, 2011)

Our 11-month-old Eva has now been with us for a few weeks, and we've taken her to the local Daycare for two half-day sessions. When she comes home, she's completely trashed. 

The daycare staff love her, and tell me she plays constantly with NO breaks the entire time she's there. 

I'm a bit concerned...although the floor has rubber mats over the concrete floors (indoor daycare) and the place is spotless, there don't seem to be any places for dogs to just "chill" away from the pack. Lately, there have been a LOT of young dogs Eva's age there, so there's a LOT of energy getting burned off. 

Today was our first trip to an off-leash dogpark, and after only 30 minutes of constant running and playing, she's as pooped as we really need her to be. 

So I have to ask...how much constant play is too much for a Vizsla her age? (I know not to do high-impact stuff, or road running, until she's older...)


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

She will let you know. ;D They are not all the same when it comes to energy level. I would look to the dog for clues. Just curious - why daycare?


----------



## lupine (Feb 11, 2011)

> Just curious - why daycare?


We wanted to get her established with one of the local kennel/daycare outfits, since we never know when we have to leave town for family stuff or business. It's also a good place for socialization, and getting a sense of how she behaves around other dogs before her first trip to an off-leash, public area. 

Also, we've had some pretty bad weather, and the off-leash parks have been super swampy. As it is, she's a little sore from wiping out at the dog park yesterday.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

When Gunnr was 11 months old all she wanted to do was run. I mean all day long. She was non-stop constant motion. 
She's settles down a little. Now she just wants to run non stop when it's daylight outside. 

Seriously though, they can run all day. I'm sure she'll settle down in time. It is odd that they're aren't any crates for time out at the day care. Usually I've seen crates for the dogs, but until she shows signs of losing weight, or being abnormally stiff, I'd be inclined to let her blow off as much steam as she wants to.


----------

